# Crochet Angel Ornament Pattern?



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone have a pattern for a crochet angel ornament? My church needs some for the pagent Christmas tree.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

PM sent and no reply- offered to send scans of older out of print but great patterns for FREE.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Lori, NG doesn't get online all that often, I believe. I"m pretty sure you'll hear from her


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

It could be she found patterns locally and forgot to get back on to delete this thread. No worries, had the pattern books on my desk since Dec 13th, but didn't scan anything since she never responded. This is a rather busy time of year for most!


----------

